
Math Wizard Elwyn Berlekamp Helped Bring Sharp Images from Outer Space - ycombonator
https://www.wsj.com/articles/math-wizard-elwyn-berlekamp-helped-bring-sharp-images-from-outer-space-11556735303
======
antinomy
Anyone have a non-paywall mirror of this? I'd love to read it.

